# General army building assistance



## Lord Reevan

Okay well I am fairly new to fantasy but I know the major rules pretty well and I'd like some help on building my army.
I play dark elves and currently have a 20 man block of spearmen with shields and full command group, 12 crossbowmen with musician and champ, 8 dark riders with champ and musician, a reaper bolt thrower and an almost usable unit of black guard. 

I'm looking for some help on how to make up a proper army and to give certain units certain upgrades like banners for dark riders, what units to put characters in and such. Any comments are appreciated and Any buying suggestions are welcome.

Thanks in advancek:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Best advice wait for the new book coming in august, if you need something to be on with Witch elves are sick 3 poison attacks a piece.


----------



## Lord Reevan

And I've heard they always strike first too...
I'm asking as a kind of generalised army though and seeing what upgrades are best given to units like ranged, fast cavalry and the like.... Not going to much into account that they are dark elves though....


----------



## Green Knight

I would wait for the book, for the upgrades. But for your army i would get 2 units of Witch, 2 more bolt throwers, 3 more core choices like spears and some charactors like spellcasters and fighters


----------



## Lord Reevan

I was going to go for all that stuff apart from one witch unit and 1 cold one unit. Thing that gets me a lot is what are the best command groups for each unit. I don't want to waste points on a banner that can be easily stolen you see....


----------



## Green Knight

I give full command to all my units except bowmen and fast cavery. As the bowmen will die if in combat, and fast cavery is there to get rear charges and be a pain in the neck for the enemy.


----------



## Lord Reevan

Green Knight said:


> I give full command to all my units except bowmen and fast cavery. As the bowmen will die if in combat, and fast cavery is there to get rear charges and be a pain in the neck for the enemy.


do you not use command groups at all with those squads or just parts of them?? A champ in my dark riders unit is helpful as it gives him BS5 at the moment. plus the musician works well for panic and break tests even with range induced ones I think. what about those two in a fast cavalry squad???


----------

